# Hawaii Shipment In



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Hawaii Shipment in ready for sale! Lots of flame angels, yellow tangs and some flame wrasse, etc..

And due to the popular demand, store hours will be opened sooner. Noon to 8:00pm will be the new unofficial hours. We will see the response and if its good then we will continue on as such.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Any regals?


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Purple tangs?


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Purple tangs only from Red Sea and no Regals yet


----------

